# Friesian Stallion



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

GOOD HAIR!!! yes. he really does have good hair. i wasn't aware that people were breeding horses for good hair! I have never heard of that.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not trust that ad one little bit. No pictures of him showing, and he's deceased. From what? It could very well be genetic.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I would not be breeding to stallions you have found on a general horse classifieds website without having extensive information on the bloodlines and progeny at the very least. 
Also keep in mind - because the stallion is deceased you will be very unlikely to get a LFG, so if the straw does not take, you will be very out of pocket after all the vet bills on top of the service fee. The semen is also now quite old, and even though frozen, the viability of the sperm will be dropping significantly the longer it remains frozen, making it difficult to get anything but an absolutely exceptional broodmare in foal. If you mare is a maiden, I wouldn't bother. 

Also, what are you looking for in a foal? Do you want a classic, cart horse type friesian for show, or are would you like more of a sport horse type that you can compete on successfully under saddle. Friesians differ enormously in type, and the cart horse types do not do very well under saddle as they are not built for the work, where as the sport horse types will not do so well at the bigger breed shows.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have to say I agree with the above... What did he die from at only 15-16?? That is SO young, my horse is that age right now and 100% healthy. Could be a paddock accident but it also could be some kind of genetic disease.

Lovely horse though... I don't know, $400 seems awful low for a Friesian's stud fee. There's one in my area that's not quite as nice and HIS fee is $2200.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

This stallion looks gorgeous... he does have great hair and conformation, but he looks a little high-strug to me. In all of the pictures, he looks very, very alert-although well behaved, but that's hard to tell from pictures- but again, I wouldn't trust his temperament. Maybe if you called and asked for a video or two to be sent to you, that would be really helpful. You could then assess his movement and temperament as well. I'm not too sure about the ad either, though... $400 is a VERY inexpensive stud fee, and if he is deceased and as fantastic a stallion as he is portrayed to be, it should be much more expensive. You never know, though! :wink:

Sorry, I kinda rambled on... hope that helped, though!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I would think that for $400 there is something wrong or it is a scam.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

blue eyed pony said:


> What did he die from at only 15-16?? That is SO young, my horse is that age right now and 100% healthy.



All of the above are good reasons to look closer at this ad.

However I would like to point out that of all genders, stallions are prone to early demises.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oops didn't look at the fee!
Yes, as others have said, $400 certainly seems a case of 'too good to be true'. 
Over here, for frozen semen from a WB stallion you're looking at well over $3000. The fresh semen for friesians in Aus are also generally over $1000, and that's quite low as they're not hugely popular horses over here. 
Keep looking.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I would not breed to him simply because he is not approved. Assuming your mare is FHANA/FPS registered, why breed down? You could register the foal in the B book but the resulting foal will be worth 1/2 what an A foal would.

Friesians also historically have very poor frozen sperm counts and conception rates are some of the lowest. There's something fishy about someone dumping straws of semen.


----------



## MississippiQueen (Aug 14, 2011)

Oxer, I'm certainly not only breeding to a stallion soley on his hair quality nor did I state that in my post. I was saying that I'm not interested in breeding to a friesian that has poor hair as so many do not. I'm wanting to produce more of a sport horse foal & that's what my mare is, also she is registered with FHANA/FPS. Thank you for all the replies, several important facts have been brought to my attention so I appreciate it! Fiona is my first friesian & I've had her 4 years now, this is also my first experience breeding & choosing the stallion myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i never said you did. i just had never known that you could breed a horse for their hair.... and that a person would be looking for that particular type of thing in a stallion. that's all i was stating.


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

Honestly, if you have an FPS/FHANA mare, I'd breed to an approved stallion. If you're not looking to register with the main book, you can always consider our boy.  He's got more hair than the one you showed, has done exhibitions world wide, rare Age lines, excellent personality. Oh... and he's alive. lol We also ship semen. 

Teake van de Noordhof | Facebook


----------



## MississippiQueen (Aug 14, 2011)

Oxer said:


> i never said you did. i just had never known that you could breed a horse for their hair.... and that a person would be looking for that particular type of thing in a stallion. that's all i was stating.


 I'm sorry if i sounded grumpy in my reply, after reading over what i put it did sound that way & i didn't mean it to )= I appreciate people taking the time to reply to my post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

PecuniaMiAmor said:


> Honestly, if you have an FPS/FHANA mare, I'd breed to an approved stallion. If you're not looking to register with the main book, you can always consider our boy.  He's got more hair than the one you showed, has done exhibitions world wide, rare Age lines, excellent personality. Oh... and he's alive. lol We also ship semen.
> 
> Teake van de Noordhof | Facebook


Your boy is stunning!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Take a critical look at your mare. What's her biggest area that you would like to improve upon? Find a stallion that is exemplary in those areas first. Give that foal a chance of receiving the best of both. How does the stallion's pedigree complement/work with your mare's? I would find an experienced breeder that can tell you how that mating would work out. Certain stam lines work better with some while others result in more average foals. The stallion owner will most likely approve or reject your mare based on her breeding as well. Don't be offended if someone rejects your mare. She could just be too closely bred or not well matched for that individual stallion. They want 1st premium foals out of their stallion just like you do.

There has been a recent influx of more modern young approved stallions to the US. They might only have one foal crop and a limited # but you might get a super stud fee because of that but you also can't go wrong with old proven sires. I'd go only with fresh semen. Know the motility rate of the semen and the conception rates before you put your $$ down.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Just a red flag about the ad IMO- Friesians are relatively rare in Florida, and I live fairly near Palatka.. It's a very tiny town and I've never heard of any Friesian farms there, or near there. Ocala, I'd believe- that's horse country..

Here are some that may meet with your approval.. the last one Zeus, is also listed on SHN Payback..
FRIESIAN


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

PecuniaMiAmor said:


> Honestly, if you have an FPS/FHANA mare, I'd breed to an approved stallion. If you're not looking to register with the main book, you can always consider our boy.  He's got more hair than the one you showed, has done exhibitions world wide, rare Age lines, excellent personality. Oh... and he's alive. lol We also ship semen.
> 
> Teake van de Noordhof | Facebook



He is absolutely stunning. 

I would LOVE to breed him to my mare, if she was breeding quality. :/ Haha, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Druydess said:


> Here are some that may meet with your approval.. the last one Zeus, is also listed on SHN Payback..
> FRIESIAN


Don't even bothering looking at any of these stallions. None are approved. Every approved stallion in FHANA/FPS will have a one word name followed by a #. There are probably upwards of 30 stallions in the US and Canada to choose from. You're better off going to FHANA to get information.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If your mare is FHANA/FPS approved, she'll lose her approval status if you breed her to a non-approved stallion. 

If that's not something you care about, then go ahead. If it is, and I can't imagine why it wouldn't be since approval is _very_ important, then you can only breed her to approved stallions.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Speed is right, app. status with FHANA/FPS is big. What about this guy, he's STUNNING and fhana approved:

Anne 340 sport: Friesian Dreams - Home of Friesian Stallion Anne 340 Sport

Anton 343: Anton 343

Iron spring Farm: Friesian Stallions - Iron Spring Farm

Doaitsen 420: Vanderploeg Friesians - setting the standard

Or better yet here's the stud link for FHANA : North American Stallions - FHANA - Friesian Horse Association of North America

Good luck with your search =)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I just went through the ad. It VERY MUCH sounds like scam to me. And pics doesn't seem to quite match (like they were taken all over the net). I say stay away. Unfortunately no suggestions on breeding as I don't know much about the breed.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If your mare is registered/approved FHANA, please please consider only breeding to an approved stallion. As SR said, she can lose her eligibility if not, and in that she would lose some of her resale value, as that is very important to serious Friesian breeders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MississippiQueen (Aug 14, 2011)

I didn't know she would lose her appoval status by breeding to a non appoved stallion & that is important to me so thank you for making me aware of that! All the info everyone has shared has been very helpful & I really appreciate it. I'm going to check out all of the stallions suggested & really evaluate my mare's confirmation. I'm still learning about friesians like the types, registries, etc. I didn't know a lot of the details about them just always admired/dreamed of having them. My dad asked me if i wanted a friesian or a new car for graduating college so i took the opportunity to get one lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MississippiQueen (Aug 14, 2011)

also i'm not sure if it's a scam, it says his frozen semen is stored at Equigen Equine Reproduction Center It's pretty sad you have to watch out for scammers )=
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oneslicktrick (Sep 16, 2010)

Katze said:


> Speed is right, app. status with FHANA/FPS is big. What about this guy, he's STUNNING and fhana approved:
> 
> Anne 340 sport: Friesian Dreams - Home of Friesian Stallion Anne 340 Sport
> 
> ...


I just want to say I've seen both Anne and Anton in person (I live near Friesian Dreams) and the people are GREAT people, the husband especially, and there is no possible way to take a photo of either stallion that does them justice. They are both completely and utterly breath taking in person! And so sweet! I believe they only have Anne now, but you'd have to pry Anne from his cold dead fingers LOL, he ADORES that horse. I highly recommend them. Anton was my favorite though


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Wander 352. Hubba hubba! 

Wander 352 - Checkerboard Farms


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm a big fan of Wander 352. Hubba hubba!
> 
> Wander 352 - Checkerboard Farms


Your right, that is one amazingly stunning stallion! My jaw hit the keyboard lol


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Why would you NOT breed your approved mare to an approved stud? Doesn't make sense to me.

Something about that ad seems fishy to me too. I would go with a well known and approved stud in order to give the foal a better chance should you ever have to rehome him/her.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

I LOVE the friesian stallion Anders 451.
He rides Light Tour with the belgian dressagerider Peter Spahn.
















http://www.frysohuys.com/pages/pagina.aspx?navid=bf04b33b-2939-4db0-ac54-1cc9eff688b2


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a fan of Keegan. lol, he's not approved through FHANA. But I dig 'em. I might be bias.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

All these Friesian stallions are gorgoeus!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, these stallions are incredible! Can you show us a picture of your mare? It might be easier for us to help you choose.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

here a vid of Anders 451


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

This may be totally off topic but are all Frisans (purebred that is) always black? Actually it is totally off topic haha sorry. All of the photos that are posted and horses that are being talked about are all black. Just wondering. They are amazing looking horses though, sure are easy on the eyes.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

There are random chestnuts but they are not desired. They call them "rare" but from what I hear they are against breed standard (could be wrong). I believe the breed calls for only black.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're right Joe, chestnuts are considered undesirable and are not breed standard. Black is the preferred color.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

That's really interesting. Is there any reason why other then breed standards?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pretty much that's all it is, Nicole. Same thing with Great Danes not being certain acceptable colors. They can't be registered with reputable, acknowledged kennel clubs if they don't meet breed standards.

As far as everyone going ga-ga over Keegan, I don't get it. If he's so great, why isn't he FHANA approved? The OP's mare IS approved, so she couldn't breed to him and keep her mare's approval status, so it's a moot point whether or not he's all that and a big bag of Cheetos.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks SR! One of the reasons why I love the forum so much, I learn new things everyday.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> As far as everyone going ga-ga over Keegan, I don't get it. If he's so great, why isn't he FHANA approved? The OP's mare IS approved, so she couldn't breed to him and keep her mare's approval status, so it's a moot point whether or not he's all that and a big bag of Cheetos.



Why do you have to be a jerk? He's my friends stallion. I've known him since he was a kid. He's like family. He's a nice stallion. FHANA is 80 percent politics anyway. His sire was disapproved upon offspring. Not for anything OTHER than throwing white. Although they don't judge the mare only the stallion there. Keegan doesn't have a white hair on him and was sired before Jorrit 363 was disapproved. Because he was disapproved Keegan doesn't have a snow balls chance of getting approved or even asked back for the stallion testing. He came close to making STER two years ago but had only had one and one half week of training to prepare for Keuring. He literally missed STER by one HALF point. The judges said a lot of nice stuff about him but he was "short in the walk" and he was. He was immature and hadn't finished growing and needed work. 

The testing for that is insane and even if he did get called back for the 70 day stallion testing the cost of that and if he passed that to send him over seas to be bred and judged on off spring is a HUGE fortune. Most normal people don't have that kind of money. Emily is a normal person with an extraordinary horse. That's MY opinion.

Just because a registry says he can't be approved because his sire is disapproved doesn't mean he isn't a nice stallion. He's tested well in dressage. He's is a wonderful expo horse, he's done a lot of stuff that means a WHOLE LOT MORE than some paper. He might not have a number after his name but he's a much loved and much cherished part of the family here. 

He'll be resisted with the Friesian Heritage this year and will be going to one of their keurings. 

Half the really *NICE *Friesian stallions in the USA are either FPZV or not approved and not even with FHANA. 

I was just showing him off. Way to be a freakin' Debbie Downer. :?



Besides the OP said she is registered. Not "approved" as in the sense that she's what? Ster, Model or Kroon? I don't see her mentioning any of that. Just registered. Has she gone to keurings? 



To the OP out of all the stallions, Anton is no longer breeding. He is retired. Anne is lovely though. Was sad to see the A Team split up like that. I'd go with Wander personally out of what is suggested here.



But here are my suggestions if you're going the FHANA approved stallion path. 


Wybren 464.





























And


Sape 381.





























Both of these stallions are of Signature Friesians. 
Signature Friesians - Importing only the Best Friesian Horses


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

nicole25 said:


> This may be totally off topic but are all Frisans (purebred that is) always black? Actually it is totally off topic haha sorry. All of the photos that are posted and horses that are being talked about are all black. Just wondering. They are amazing looking horses though, sure are easy on the eyes.


Yes they are usually black, sometimes a "red" friesian or a "fox" friesian is born but they are extremely undesirable. I don't know why, they are gorgeous but hey i'm not the FHANA queen and don't make the rules ****.

Keegan is STUNNING , your friend should be VERY proud of him, it's too bad his sire wasn't approved, and yes you are right its 90% politics. I saw some stallions get approved that should not have been.....:shock:

Apparently now they are making exceptions to "some white" on the body like a VERY SMALL star.:?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Katze said:


> Yes they are usually black, sometimes a "red" friesian or a "fox" friesian is born but they are extremely undesirable. I don't know why, they are gorgeous but hey i'm not the FHANA queen and don't make the rules ****.
> 
> Keegan is STUNNING , your friend should be VERY proud of him, it's too bad his sire wasn't approved, and yes you are right its 90% politics. I saw some stallions get approved that should not have been.....:shock:
> 
> Apparently now they are making exceptions to "some white" on the body like a VERY SMALL star.:?


He was approved. For a long time. Jorrit 363. His breeding rights were revoked years back because he was throwing white into his foals. This was straight out of the mouth of a keuring judge with a very thick accent. He was still approved when Keegan was sired though! My friend IS very proud of him and so am I. Thank you so much, I'll pass it right along to Emily.  Keegan has his own facebook in case you're interested.

http://www.facebook.com/friesian.stallion.keegan



There has always been a percentage rule for FHANA as to how much white. A tiny star is allowed but it has to be a certain size and no bigger.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Rissa said:


> He was approved. For a long time. Jorrit 363. His breeding rights were revoked years back because he was throwing white into his foals. This was straight out of the mouth of a keuring judge with a very thick accent. He was still approved when Keegan was sired though! My friend IS very proud of him and so am I. Thank you so much, I'll pass it right along to Emily.  Keegan has his own facebook in case you're interested.
> 
> Keegan J. Friesian | Facebook
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm missing something here, but that doesn't sound like politics to me, it sounds like a horse not meeting the requirements for its registry. If a horse is only allowed to throw so much white and it throws more than that, it makes sense to remove it from the studbook or whatever, even if we think the rule is stupid. Or did I misunderstand something?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

xilikeggs0 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but that doesn't sound like politics to me, it sounds like a horse not meeting the requirements for its registry. If a horse is only allowed to throw so much white and it throws more than that, it makes sense to remove it from the studbook or whatever, even if we think the rule is stupid. Or did I misunderstand something?


Yeah either you did or I miss worded it. 

I wasn't talking JUST of Jorrit. A lot of A LOT of it's politics. I was talking about FHANA in general.


----------



## MississippiQueen (Aug 14, 2011)

Again thank you to everyone for your replies & I have decided to go with a FHANA approved stallion since my mare is as well & all of the stallions posted are incredible! I will post a pic of Fiona ASAP so everyone can check her out & give all the opinions you have of her (=
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree with Rissa, a lot of FHANA and FPS is politics. There are many many stallions I do NOT like and SOMEONE must have been doing SOMEONE a favor somewhere... lol Especially nowadays at shows. If you aren't a member of the IFSHA, you basically don't place. The good old boys like Fred Deboer who used to win every show and still has the nicest 4-in-hand in the country loses to people who have ugly sporty things that look like Andalusians with a bit of feathers... And NO action.

Check out some approved stallions not in the US. I know I've scratched my head RAW on numerous occasions after a stallion testing or just looking back at past studs wondering who paid HOW MUCH to get that monstrosity approved..

FPS approved stallions in Other Countries (besides USA)

Teake (our boy) was well on his way to going to his stallion testing when he broke his leg. 

And I also agree on the "approved" mare thing. Approved is not a title for mares. They just are. I've known HUNDREDS of FHANA/FPS registered mares who have crossbred and nothing has ever happened. There are also many approved stallions who have frozen semen available at stallion stations in Holland that are cross breeding (whether by owner approval or not). 

I still think your best bet for resale value is an approved stallion but no need to bash. Teake gets many many breedings based on the fact that he has the highly desireable Age line. Only stallion approved in America with that line is Melle, his grandsire.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

And for what it's worth? I bleedin' ADORE Teake!!

I wish I could meet him and give him hugs and kisses.


----------



## Jamzimm101987 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yup, if you're breeding a Friesian mare, don't just breed her to a Friesian stallion b/c he's pretty but because he has the qualities you want. MUST BE APPROVED!! I cannot stress this enough. There are not many Friesian who meet the qualifications to be approved. Plus the offspring is worth so much more. Any Friesian stud fee that is $400 is a joke. Stay far far away. I am big into Friesian and will tell you that an approved Friesian stallion's stud fee is thousands of dollars. Also don't think you're saving any $$$ by finding a cheap stud fee and artificially inseminating. AI is VERY expensive...the cost of shipping the semen, cost of the vet inseminating the mare, cost of the vet scanning her to see if she has ovulated, etc....and if she hasn't or isn't pregnant, you have to repeat the whole process over again and pay the fees all over again. With AI if she gets pregnant the first time, you're very lucky.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Mmm Brandus 345 has been my favorite Friesian stallion since I was a kid. He was the first one I ever saw online. Been in love with him ever since.

I really like Harmen 424. 


In the US, I also really like Erik of Iron Spring. Just to name another. He's a BIG big boy.


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

To add/reword what Jamzimm said... approved stallions stud fees really are NOT thousands of dollar. There are many great approved stallions available for $1500 (to me, thats nothing for quality...)

I don't really like to get caught up in the chatter that is so prevalent on the internet but let me try and correct some other information that has been posted on this thread. I hate reading misinformation. This information has also been printed in Phryso.

I don't know why people think you can get punished for cross breeding or breeding to a non-approved stallion. That is not the case, however, if you want to perform and keep a reputation you need to make a decision on where you stand and where you go. So no, a ster mare won't lose her title but why would you breed a ster mare to anything other than an approved stallion, unless it's an experiment or accident. Think about the future. If it is for cross breeding or something specific otherwise or a mare that doesn't have a predicate, then do what you will.

A stallion won't lose his license either but it won't be looked favorably upon if he breeds everything that moves so it's just not worth it to get run-of-the-mill offspring.

A stallion in the US is either fully approved or not approved or D book approved (by FPZV) so you either get a fully registered offspring, a BBII offspring or a D book. The latter two take breeding back to an aproved stallion to get back in the main book so why even bother unless it's a cheap breeding option with a quick way to sell a black Friesian, because regular stallions don't cost much less to breed to all the way around. This can also be found in Phryso, Phryso Intl., and int the studbook brochures, newsletters, and more.

And of course no matter what you do there will be some group of people that will print you a piece of toilet paper registration, that's not the issue, but is it what you want and want to invest 1 to 2 years in?

I hope this helps a little. I don't beat around the bush.

As for my favorite approved stallion right now, I adore adore adore Sape 381. I love his lines as I had mentioned before, there are only Fabe and Melle approved right now with Age lines. And now that Sape is in America, he is my go-to guy! He also happens to be sired by Teake's sire so I'm a bit biased. I LOVE their type. I'm not fond of the sporty ones...


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I suggested Sape too. He's incredible!


----------

